# Gen 2 Copperhead with 40hp Yamaha prop selection?



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I am starting a build on a Copperhead soon, and want to go with a 40 HP Yamaha. Can anyone give me suggestions on how to prop it? Thanks!

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

It all depends on your preference. You gotta establish if you want more whole shot or top end? I have a 14 pitch SS on mine and it jumps out of the water like a wet cat! But then like PIB's it takes a little longer out of the hole but has more top end with his 20 pitch. So establish whats the best for your conditions and make you decision from there.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Are yu running a tiller or console you will need a tach to prop the boat to max efficiency just be Shure to ask for a bow lifting prop I'm running a 40 tohatsu tiller and have a 12 pitch it does 30.8 mph on gps and that is loaded to the max


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It will be a center console, and if I had to choose I would lean toward better hole shot. But a good balance of hole shot and top end would be my preference. I really don't know much about pitch and how it affects performance, so I am grateful for anything you can tell me.

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Thanks for the replies.  It will be a center console, and if I had to choose I would lean toward better hole shot.  But a good balance of hole shot and top end would be my preference.  I really don't know much about pitch and how it affects performance, so I am grateful for anything you can tell me.
> 
> Pete


I run a 50 2 stroke yamaha. I have a 14 pitch stainless. It has a excellent holeshot. My top end is about 36mph. If I raise my pitch to about a 16 I could probably gain a few more miles an hour in my top end but then again my hole shot will decrease. If your fishing very shallow water you might want a better holshot to get up and go. Or if you run more open water you could run a bigger pitch for a better cruising speed. It's really your preference. Just decide what your going to mostly do and decide from there.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! I think maybe a 14 pitch will work. I'm not that concerned with top end speed, as long as I can get to the fish and get back out when the tide drops.

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Thanks!  I think maybe a 14 pitch will work.  I'm not that concerned with top end speed, as long as I can get to the fish and get back out when the tide drops.
> 
> Pete


What motor you running? 4 or 2 stroke?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I'd love to get my hands on a new 2 stroke, but they seem tough to find so I am planning to go with a 4 stroke.

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

A yamaha would be my first choice. I've had nothing but good experience with them. If you want a two stroke look into a etec? Not a bad motor at all. It's really all your preference.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I am definitely going with a Yamaha. I have nothing against the other brands, it's just that I have always had Yamahas and they have never let me down. Gonna go with what I know.

Pete


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

just know that that fourstroke yam is a different animal than your old two stroke yam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrnU2nDj_Yk


----------

